# "The D.C. Ducklings"



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Some of you may have heard of the mallard duck that built a nest right near the main entrance to the Treasury building in Washington, DC...Well, she is now the proud mama of eleven new ducklings.
A major operation was undertaken involving many gov't agencies to relocate mama and babies to a more suitable location.

Here is a link to the story...

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/05/01/tech/main692230.shtml

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the link Linda. That whole story has been wonderful. Let's hope all continues to be well for this Mama and her ducklings. 

Terry


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Great story,

Odd..,

how they such a big deal out of it... i dont find anything unusuall in it.

however i stilled enjoyed reading it.

Elvis


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Linda,
That is just so sweet of those people to help the mama and her babies. I love ducks so much.
Taylor


----------



## auntisocial (Apr 25, 2005)

I worked at a hospital for 13 years and we had a pair of ducks that came back, nested and raised their chicks on the grounds every year. (The hospital's layout was unique, only being one level and will lots of courtyards.) The entire hospital staff was notified every year when they arrived and security made sure they were safe. They wandered the grounds unfettered cheering up patients and workers alike.


----------

